# Tips for dealing with humans



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

What do you do to keep your humans in line? Do they think they run the house or do they recognize that you do?

I use nose nudges to tell mom and dad when I want things. Miss Bea likes to steal things..

What do YOU do to get your way?


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 4, 2007)

well what I do do get food is:
1)sitdown
2)stare at slave
3)stare at my 13 bunnlettes
4)stare at what I want
5)stare at slave
6)bat my gorgous eye lashes
7)get exactly what I want except for my husband...

it works every time!yes I have 13 little excuses to get what I want...


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 4, 2007)

When I want out of my house, I bully my sister, you know, chase her around until mom pays attention. 

Sometimes it backfires, though, and she puts me in that thing she takesme to the vet in. She calls it "time out". What theheck is time out?! It just gives me timeto plot herdemise.


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Apr 5, 2007)

My mommee is prettee good about noing I run thehowse. I just wish shee wood'nt hide the treets when I try too eet themall. When shee duz that, I bump her feet, and iff it's reelybad, then I give her butt forr awhile, but it's hard to stay madd atmommee for too long.


----------



## Spring (Apr 5, 2007)

Humans.I've tried everything.Grunting, batting, charging. And what do I get? A "No Pebbles! Enough,silly girl!" and a pat on the head.Where's my oats! Where'smy pellets! Where's my freshly washed blankets! Humans can be prettydarn thick skulled.

I think I might try grunting louder and maybe try to nip harder. I haveto watch out, because mom is still going on threatening that if I don'tclean up my act that I'm going to get spayed. What ever that is. Iheard slave talking to grandma about it, so who knows. 

I really should look into replacing her.Anyone have a personal rabbit slave up for adoption?

Pebbles :carrot


----------



## Spice (Apr 5, 2007)

My tip: train them early!

My slave, MBB, used to _actually make me hop over to her_ for mytreats. Are you joking? A regal rabbit like me should not haveto hop!

Now that I've trained her though, she _comes to me_ whenIbeckon. Can you believe she used to make me*beg* for treats?!

I also taught her a few more tricks, like the pecking order! That's amust, the slaves must learn who is top bunn. My slave now knows that Imust be fed first, Zoey is not the top bunny and isnot fed first, I am. But I'm willing to let her slide withReese once in a while.

TTB (The Top Bunn)* Spice*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2007)

*Spice wrote: *


> My tip: train them early!
> 
> TTB (The Top Bunn)* Spice*


Hee hehe, Snuff here sneakin in reel kwick. thats funny TTB.

Still learning keyboard..Yay I did it.

Bye, have to sneek off back to my cage.


----------



## Starina (Apr 5, 2007)

TinkleBunny here, I wanted to get in on this topic. 

My human is pretty good to me,I give herkisses andlet her feed me treats, and she wears these bunny slippers that I can'thelp but LOVE! :agree

She doesn't let me go under her bed and dig in the phone cords, that issuch a great hiding spot, no wonder she wants it for herself. She alsolets me get away with a lot more when the male human isn't home.:rollseyes

I do wish I had those thumb things though. I have tried biting my cageto get out, I have managed to get some of the paint off, but nothingelse so far. I have figured out that if I start tearing up my blanket,my human opens the cage to stop me. Bam, I am out! I wonder how long itwould take me to get out, jump on her bed and pee on her pillow again?onder:

Well, I gotta go, that phonebook isn't going to shred itself you know.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 5, 2007)

This is Bubba here, one of Grumpy's so called'toyboys' but i'm all stud buck me! Anyway if i want out to prowl myfriends hutches, i run up and down my hutch so muchthat humanmumgets annoyed with the noise so much that she lets me out,or if she turns her back for a nanosecond i'm outta there!


----------



## The President (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, I have my human slave pretty well trainednow, but it took a while for her not to touch my fur. But shestill picks me up sometimes to take me to my pen and I still need totrain her to give me treats when I want them, so I think I'll takeeveryones advice on that.


----------



## Flopster (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone have tips for how to get them to opendoors? My Mom is always closing the door to the fun room. I've triedpushing it open with my nose but it never works. I got in there onceand chewed some yummy wires. There are so many things in there I needto explore. The stooopid cats get to go in there....Why notme??? I bet thats where they hide the good stuff.


----------



## ~Pebble~ (Apr 5, 2007)

The best things that work for mearescrape the bed and chew the wallpaper!:thumbup I sometimes hop on tomama's lap and that works, but it's more fun to dig! I also dig thecarpet, the stupid cat's bed, and mama's clothes.:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Tumnus (Apr 6, 2007)

Mom has pretty much given up. She knows I rule this place. 

You see, Ive become very good at observing her habits. I know when shesgoing to try and put me in my condo with Lucy. I am the master ofevading her. Sometimes, when I eat my food I even keep half of my bodyout of the condo (so I can turn and run fast if I see mom coming)!

So, friends, keep your eyes peeled and get to know your slave's habits. That is the secret to domination.


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 6, 2007)

I find the key is persistence. If youtry something once, and the slaves tell you "NO!", that's ok, don'tgive up. If you keep trying eventually they will get tired ofyelling "NO" and leave you to do what you wanted to in the first place.

My slave Nadia (you may know her as HoneyPot), she yelled at my brotherCharlie and I for playing inside the underneath of her bed.We tore a big hole we could fit in, and used it as atrampoline. Well, this was great fun, and at first, ourslaves would shout all the time.

Now, we have trained them to sleep through our playing in theboxspring. We were persistent, and they realized nothingwould make us stop. Now we spend all of our time under there.

It Works!

PM (that's Princess Misty)


----------



## MissBea (Apr 6, 2007)

Princess Misty is SO right here. Why, I'm tryingto train mom to give me my food whenever I want...so I'm starting tothrow my food bowl out the cage whenever I get hungry. Tonight I dumpedmy food on my tile floor and am waiting until tomorrow to use thedistraction to get mom off the computer.

Does anyone have any idea how long it will take to train my slave?*

Miss Bea*
*

Princess Misty wrote: *


> I find the key ispersistence. If you try something once, and the slaves tellyou "NO!", that's ok, don't give up. If you keep tryingeventually they will get tired of yelling "NO" and leave you to do whatyou wanted to in the first place.


----------



## MissBea (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh - good point. I find doing things like hiding behind the tv helps.

Also - if you can find those tv cords (not the electric ones that havelots of power..but the ones that sometimes are colored and connect thetv to a box or something....and get another rabbit to chew onthem...)...you can get the attention of your slave more too.*

Miss Bea*
*
Mr. Tumnus wrote: *


> So, friends, keep youreyes peeled and get to know your slave's habits. That is the secret todomination.


----------



## Flopster (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't tried the TV cords, but you definitalyget attention when you chew threw the ones that go to the telephone.Just make sure you blame it on the cat!


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 6, 2007)

*Mr. Tumnus wrote: *


> Mom has pretty much given up. She knows I rule this place.
> 
> You see, Ive become very good at observing her habits. I know when shesgoing to try and put me in my condo with Lucy. I am the master ofevading her. Sometimes, when I eat my food I even keep half of my bodyout of the condo (so I can turn and run fast if I see mom coming)!
> 
> So, friends, keep your eyes peeled and get to know your slave's habits. That is the secret to domination.



My Tumnus (may I call you Tummy?), listen, you need to fight.You hear me - FIGHT. Don't give in. Inever wanted to go into my cage at night, and finally, my humans gaveup and now they don't put me in at night at all. I can runaround anywhere I want at night.

I trained them by letting them put me into the cage, but ALWAYS findinga way out. They could not find any way of containing me, Iknow how to pick the most secure lock.

Now, my cage doesn't even have a door on it because my humans know it's a waste of time. I will always escape.

Good luck - and let me know if you need any tips on escape artistry.

PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

Maisie: "I give her the butt wheneverpossible...or hide in my shreddies and ignore her. The worsething is...she thinks both actions are cute."

Trixie: "Six words: MAKE AS MUCH NOISE AS POSSIBLE!! Best results while the humans are sleeping, hehe!!"

Flower: "Step One: STARE your human down from across theroom. Then, when the human looks at you, Step Two: Bat youreyelashes and put on the most pitiful face possible! StepThree: Stand on hind legs and BEG WITH ALL YOUR MIGHT!!! Mythree step program will work....GUARANTEED!!"

Daisy and Dusty will have to give their input when they arrive...unless the BunFather wants to report on what they would do...


----------



## Mister Timothy HoppyToes (Apr 10, 2007)

I usually give my human a good nip when she'sout of line. I really love to ring my bell when I needservice.


----------



## MissBea (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey - how many of y'all have bells? Some of the rabbits in the rabbitry do...but I don't need one. I just go bug mom...

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Mister Timothy HoppyToes (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a bell! I like to stand up in my litterbox and jingle it with my nose.


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 21, 2007)

:wave2MEE!! (Trixie here)

I like jingling that bell like it's goin' outta style to get my Mama's attention!! Works, too!! 

*MissBea wrote: *


> Hey - how many of y'allhave bells? Some of the rabbits in the rabbitry do...but I don't needone. I just go bug mom...
> 
> _*Miss Bea*_


----------

